

Ask HN: Where should I take my post-undergrad career? - hatty

About me...
I will graduate with BSs in CS and Biology in August 2014<p>I have no industry experience. I do not feel passionate about anything at the moment. I want to enter industry at some point.<p>I have research experience and low-impact symposium&#x2F;conference projects in public health, biology and informatics.<p>I have one outside computer science project that&#x27;s not rigorous (automating a workflow).<p>I started programming in fall 2012, and I have been overloading myself between a job, research position, and coursework to graduate by August 2014, hence burnout, lack of side projects, and lack of industry experience.<p>I promise to pay your time and consideration forward despite being a long-time lurker.
======
Bahamut
First, figure out what you want to do.

Most people don't do this soon enough, me included. I went to grad school
thinking a PhD would be the magic cureall, and put off figuring it out,
although I knew 100% I wasn't interested in academia and traditional research
didn't interest me. All I did was put off key decisions, which when combined
with financial issues set me back 3 years after I left grad school.

I rediscovered a love for web development almost 15 years after I first
experimented with it, and I've been a happy camper ever since.

~~~
hatty
Seeing that my faculty advisor is pushing me toward PhD hastily, this is
completely relevant and something I worry about.

Thanks so much for your input.

------
angersock
Focus on finishing what's on your docket--perhaps do a few weekend projects
(hackathons, or find people to work with--shoot me an email if you need
somebody to kick around ideas with). Get that stuff done, and lower the stress
in your life.

Once you've graduated, split the following few months between relaxing,
programming around, and finding work.

Solve the burnout problem before you try anything else--that's what will make
your first gig hard, not experience.

~~~
hatty
Thanks for your prompt advice. I shared it with someone I trust, and they
agree too. I'm grateful for your offer to give feedback on ideas. I look
forward to taking advantage of that. Thank you.

~~~
angersock
No sweat.

Good luck, have fun, don't die. :)

